# Argos weight gloves



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been working out 7 weeks or so and my hands getting very rough and blistered so seen argos have gloves and was gonna buy a set. Anyone recommend decent ones in the shop which might last more than a week lol


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9282939/Trail/searchtext%3EWEIGHT+LIFTING+GLOVES.htm

never tried them, but if they last a while, you know its money well spent, they got some postive views to.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Man the f*ck up, don't wear gloves, calluses are man hands!! You planning to become a fooking hand model or something?

Whenever I see anyone training with gloves, it's alway some skinny goony kid who makes no progress, never seen anyone with a respectable physique wearing gloves!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

like the guys who wear gloves and a belt soon as they walk in the gym till no matter what there training :s ''why you got your belt on m8 your on a seated bicep machine'' lol


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> like the guys who wear gloves and a belt soon as they walk in the gym till no matter what there training :s ''why you got your belt on m8 your on a seated bicep machine'' lol


ha ha my mate wears his gloves and belt no matter what exercise it is, and yes on the seated bicep machine, he wore them doing wide grip chins today, looks a right tool !

But then his post workout meal today was chicken super noodles cos of the protein....i have given up trying to get him on track.

The one reason to wear gloves in my gym is the fact it is old and the weights are rusty as ****, in the winter they are all damp and slippy its f****** horrible, but i dont like gloves, i like mans hands ! let me rephrase that, i like having mans hands ;-)


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't wear gloves! Chalk and grip power is all you need


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if youve gone 7 weeks without them then its worth sticking it out a bit longer til your entire hand is a callous and then you wont notice the problems you have descibed anymore


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh ok haha ill not get gloves just thought everyone wore them, don't wanna be a bitch also uve saved me a few quid


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

charlie82 said:


> Oh ok haha ill not get gloves just thought everyone wore them, don't wanna be a bitch also uve saved me a few quid


ha ha dont be afraid to buy them if you want, just dont forget to get a big box of tampons at the same time ;-)


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Look up RDX gloves on e bay - good gloves

Real men do squats and dont wear gloves YAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWNNN:blowme:


----------



## charlie82 (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha I only do weights at home don't do machines etc have a bench and a few bars etc. So maybe a set of gloves won't look bad.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

You don't need gloves when you can wear some lovely lotion.



Mmmmmm. Silky smooth.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Man the f*ck up, don't wear gloves, calluses are man hands!! You planning to become a fooking hand model or something?
> 
> Whenever I see anyone training with gloves, it's alway some skinny goony kid who makes no progress, never seen anyone with a respectable physique wearing gloves!


Sure I seen Milky wearing gloves in his pics, are you saying he's a skinny goon, and does not make progress.?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want to wear gloves wear gloves.

One things for sure if you don't wear them no-one is ever going to come up to you and say 'I admire your rough, manly hands.'

I wear gloves in the winter sometimes to prevent my hands from sticking to the frozen bars, and I wear them in the summer for my heavy presses to prevent slipping with the amount of sweat pouring out of me. I wouldn't use them for pulling exercises or for exercises where you need to grip the bar.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Breeny said:


> Sure I seen Milky wearing gloves in his pics, are you saying he's a skinny goon, and does not make progress.?


Maybe. :whistling:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Sports Direct do some decent ones but my Curl bar wore a hole in mine so I binned them and go without now.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

calluses dont make you a man :whistling:

i still get them wearing gloves anyway. get these leather lonsdale ones from sports direct for about a fiver

any others ive tried just get ripped up inside a few months. go leather


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Those are the ones I got. Lonsdale leather pair for £5

The grip on my new bar just ate through them in no time at all. Can't complain though, they were a decent pair and I had owned them for ages, it was just when I bought that bar they didn't last.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol - just come from gym and there was a lad in bright yellow and black gloves and those trainer things that each toe has a little bit for...

he looked like a prize c**t

wore gloves to the gym when i was 15 cos i thought that's what you did, not now they make you look like a pansy

chalk for max lifts if needed but tried to get away from that as it was becoming a pre lift ritual as opposed to anything useful


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Isit just me or do the gloves jus not feel right when ur training with them?

Manly hands against the iron is the only way... If u cant hack it take up yoga


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've got girl hands, even the missus always says how soft they are haha, so I wear gloves for the grip. Not cheap gloves though, some decent ones.

And to be honest, I couldn't care less if I got the **** taken out of me for wearing gloves, if you're not comfortable using bare hands then what's the problem?


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I've got girl hands, even the missus always says how soft they are haha, so I wear gloves for the grip. Not cheap gloves though, some decent ones.
> 
> And to be honest, I couldn't care less if I got the **** taken out of me for wearing gloves, if you're not comfortable using bare hands then what's the problem?


LOL there isnt one, its all just gym jibe humor.

Personally i dont wear them, my mate does so its a good way to take the **** even though it dont mean anything. He uses the pussy pad on the squat bar too, another good chance to have a poke at him, but then he dont take any gear so has bigger balls than me so it all balances itself out ;-)


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Dianabol, thats some progress in your Avi there. Natty or aas?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't ever use any captains of crush handgrips, they will make you shed man tears


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

charlie82 said:


> I've been working out 7 weeks or so and my hands getting very rough and blistered so seen argos have gloves and was gonna buy a set. Anyone recommend decent ones in the shop which might last more than a week lol


haha, probably been said before but, man up! gloves :lol: :lol:

natural grip will be lost with the use of gloves


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Al n said:


> Dianabol, thats some progress in your Avi there. Natty or aas?


Purely natural synthetics all the way ;-)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

charlie82 said:


> Oh ok haha ill not get gloves just thought everyone wore them, don't wanna be a bitch also uve saved me a few quid


weight lifting gear imo only covers up a weakness, your best of training without them if you can, even belts imo are a bad habit to get into,


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

I use maximsucle gloves and have been for over 6 months now, do the job quite nicely.


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Would wearing gloves while masterbating be classed as a posh [email protected] , would think the hard skin on ur hand would add to the sensation


----------



## human twig (Jul 29, 2012)

N666T said:


> Would wearing gloves while masterbating be classed as a posh [email protected]


No, a posh [email protected] is when you get is when you get your butler to do it for you.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

thought a posh **** was with a rubber lol.

I bought some of them lonsdale gloves.. the are still in the packet not even put them on.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

never used gloves never will , man up and save your money dude ,


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hold the bar correctly and you won't get big callouses...


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

fcuk all wrong with wearing gloves, in the gym where i go alot of the big guys wear them, its usually the skinny little fukkers who dont.


----------



## BaldyBastard (May 16, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Don't ever use any captains of crush handgrips, they will make you shed man tears


Aye.. they are vicious!


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

no need to comment


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

for me it's bare hands only, my hands are tiny and I don't think filling the space out with gloves would help. I do have callouses and ripped one in my last deadlift session but honestly, just chucked some more chalk on and ignored it.. Gave them a good wash when I got home then ignored them.. didn't sting till the next day and not for long.


----------

